# TASHKENT | Projects & Construction



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

The government of Uzbekistan has made the decision to build “Tashkent city” International Business Center in the heart of the capital of Uzbekistan. The decision was promulgated by the Resolution of the Cabinet of Ministers of the Republic of Uzbekistan No. 559 of July 28’ 2017 titled "On measures to improve the architectural appearance, improvement of the central part of the city of Tashkent and creation of favorable conditions for the population and visitors of the capital".










“Tashkent city” will be located on a plot of 80 hectares in the center of the city of Tashkent bounded by A. Navoi Avenue, Olmazor Str., Furkat Str. and I. Karimov Avenue. 
The project involves the construction of modern business offices, hotels, conference centers, hypermarkets, entertainment centers, pedestrian areas and development of high rise and comfortable residential buildings unprecedented for Tashkent, united by a single architectural design, functionally linked and mutually complementary, and in harmony with the traditions of Uzbek architecture. 
The aim of this project is to create an architectural complex in the center of Tashkent, implemented by embedding of the latest trends in world architecture and application of environmentally friendly and energy saving smart technologies. 
The key objective of the project is to create an attractive and comfortable business environment for investors, a system of preferences and modern communications that facilitates the development of a dynamically emerging business and financial center of Central Asia in the premises of “Tashkent city”. 
Currently, a number of leading foreign and domestic architectural bureaus are elaborating on several alternative project concepts. The project concepts are being developed by fusing modern urbanistic ideas with the elements of Central Asian architecture, employing latest construction technologies, state-of-the-art communication facilities, current layout solutions and business practices. 
The selection of the project’s architectural concept will be followed by the development of technical and financial tasks, investor relations, preparation of project documentation and actual construction. The entire process from the design to full commissioning of facilities is to be completed within 5 years. 
The project will be mostly funded by the investors as well as foreign and international grants, technical assistance, charitable donations, loans and other sources allowed by law. 
The project provides prospective investors with government support. To ensure timely implementation of the project, the government established the Administrative Council headed by the Prime Minister of the Republic of Uzbekistan, which assembles the heads of major ministries and departments. 
The working body of the Administrative Council is the Directorate for Construction and Operation of Facilities on the Territory of “Tashkent City".


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

del


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

del


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Gardens residence residential areas. Process of construction (Tashkent city) 
Photo was taken in november 2018


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Photo taken in november 2018. European Boulevard ^^



















*European Boulevard is a part of Tashkent city. Lot - 7*


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Looking forward to view more pictures of Tashkent.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*---*

*The international business center "Tashkent city" is one of the largest urban projects carried out in the Republic of Uzbekistan.*










Construction continues for over a year. High-rise buildings are growing rapidly, builders work in two shifts. The project is under the constant control of the country`s leadership and is maintained at the highest level.

The IBC Tashkent city assumes the construction of 80 hectares of modern business centers, hotels, shopping and entertainment centers, a park area and a high-rise residential development that is unique for the capital. All these objects will be united by a common architectural concept, functionally supplemented by modern technological solutions and implemented in harmony with the traditions of national architecture.

The project consists of 8 zones, where each has a individual investor and developer company.

The construction of the International Business Center is planned to be completed by the end of 2021.

Commissioning of the project will be carried out in several stages. Construction work on Zones 5 and 8 will be fully completed by the end of 2019, on Zones 1, 3 and 7 - by the end of 2020, on Zones 2, 4, 6 - by the end of 2021.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Hilton Hotel and Congress Hall in Tashkent city*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent is the capital of and the most cosmopolitan city in Uzbekistan*

Tashkent is the capital and largest city of Uzbekistan, as well as the most populated city in ex-Soviet Central Asia (though the larger urban centers of Urumqi in China and Kabul in Afghanistan lie well within the geographic region of Central Asia) with a population in 2018 of 2,485,900. It is located in the north-east of the country close to the Kazakhstan border.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city (New downtown). 25.06.2019*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Highest skyscraper in Tashkent city - 265 m, 51 fl 
Getting ready for construction*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Humo Arena is an multifunctional indoor arena located in Tashkent, Uzbekistan. The Humo multifunctional complexe also includes sporting museum, gyms, catering service facilities, fitness centre and 4 level parking lot. In March 2019, after the opening of Humo Arena, Binokor Tashkent would host home games of Uzbekistan Hockey League.*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Milliy Stadium *


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent subway has 29 stations*. Now are being building new 33 stations (overground metro stations) and 2 underground metro stations. *Construction has started in 2017 and would be finished in 2021 *


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Akay city apartments - 35 floors*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city. Process of construction.31.08.2019*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*First completed projects in Tashkent city (Downtown) - Hilton Hotel and Congress hall *


----------



## bat753 (Sep 28, 2017)

Where are the people ?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

bat753 said:


> Where are the people ?


This project (Tashkent city) is being building now. People cannot walk in the area


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Central Park in Tashkent city has been opened!


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*First completed stations of Tashkent overground subway*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Skyscraper Nestone (266 m)*. Process of construction *(13.08.2020)*



















Photos taken by me


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

President Shavkat Mirziyoyev has been on tour around Tashkent to get a first-hand view of the creative work in progress in the city. New transport infrastructure facilities, roads and enterprises are among the destinations.


*The first stop was the Yunusabad metro line. The head of state traveled by train from the Bodomzor station to the new Turkiston station.*













































































































https://president.uz/en/lists/view/3814


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Residential area Mirabad Avenue (By Chapmain Taylor)


Pictures taken vk.com


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Seoul Mun: 505 precast concrete piles installed on commercial waterfront


















*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Tashkent city. New Downtown 










*Nestone (266 m). Process of construction 13.12.2020*










*Central Plaza (Radisson Park Inn and Agrobank skyscrapers in new Downtown. 13.12.2020*










*Financial center in Tashkent city. Process of construction. 13.12.2020*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

The Sergeli branch of the Tashkent elevated metro was launched (5 stations)
























































Pictures taken president.uz


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

citi said:


> The Sergeli branch of the Tashkent elevated metro was launched (5 stations)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thre isn't any pictures visible ? 
Any map of this extension ?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Is it the Chilonzor Line extension on dotted red ?


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Frenchlover said:


> Is it the Chilonzor Line extension on dotted red ?
> View attachment 898351


Yes, but Sergeli line is new - 5 th line of the Tashkent subway. It connects to Chilanzar line


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Frenchlover said:


> Thre isn't any pictures visible ?
> Any map of this extension ?


Can not you see pictures?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

citi said:


> Can not you see pictures?


No picture visible for me in your posts...
Anyway, that can't be a new line if it's an extension of the Chilonzor existing red line and there isn't any change to make at Olmazor.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Frenchlover said:


> No picture visible for me in your posts...
> Anyway, that can't be a new line if it's an extension of the Chilonzor existing red line and there isn't any change to make at Olmazor.








Открыт наземной участок линии метро в Сергели |


С 26.12.2020 запущен в эксплуатацию с пассажирами наземный участок Чиланзарской линии метрополитена в Сергели. На линии действуют пять новых станций: 1-Бекат, 2




tashtrans.uz


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Skyscraper Nestone in Tashkent city (266 м). Process of construction. 01.01.2021








*










*Financial Center in Tashkent city . Process of construction. 01.01.2021 *


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Tashkent city. New Downtown. Process of construction.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city. New Downtown*. Process of construction










Skyscraper Nestone . 26.02.2021










Financial Center. 26.02.2021










Central Plaza. 26.02.2021
Images taken by me


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Olmazor Business city*. Process of construction. (20 + 30 floors)


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city. New Downtown*. Process of construction 











*17.04.2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Tashkent city Mall . Process of construction. 02.05.2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Financial center. Process of construction. 02.05.2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Skyscraper Nestone. Process of construction 02.05.2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Central Plaza. Agrobank skyscraper. 02.05.2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

* Tashkent city. Process of construction. (Financial center SQB - Asaka Bank - AloqaBank* ) july 2021


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*Skyscraper Nest One in Tashkent city. Process of construction. 04.09.2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*New Downtown - Tashkent city. Process of construction (Financial center*) September 2021
taken: youtube.com/channel/UCPEghlL-DWaBe6t1uSRQIsw


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Skyscraper Nestone (266 m) in Tashkent city. *Process of construction. October 2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Skyscraper Nestone (266 m) in Tashkent city. *Process of construction. November 2021*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Skyscraper Nestone (266 m) in Tashkent city. *Process of construction. February 2022*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*New Downtown - Tashkent city. Process of construction (Financial center*) *February 2022*


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

New Downtown - Tashkent city. Process of construction (Financial center) April 2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

New Downtown - Tashkent city. Process of construction (Financial center) April 2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Tashkent city. New Downtown
03.05.2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

New Downtown - Tashkent city


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

New Downtown - Tashkent city (May 2022)


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

*It park Uzbekistan*. May 2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Tashkent city Mall. Process of construction


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Financial center in Tashkent city. Process of construction. July 2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Skyscraper Nestone. July 2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

New Downtown - Tashkent city. August, 2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

It Park Uzbekistan. August 2022


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)

Tashkent city - new Downtown.


----------



## citi (Feb 22, 2011)




----------

